# Lola the chocolate smoothie



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Today has been the first day of really lovely weather here in Belfast since we got Lola. She has only had access to our terrace area which is paved and the grass has been out of bounds as there are cat access areas at various parts of the hedging. So today I decided to block up the kitty escape holes and allow Lola to have a good run about. Here are the pics.. She loved it especially as the grass hasn't been cut in about a month and the dandelions are in full force due to daily rain! I will cut it this evening (if the rain can refrain itself for a few more hours).














































*Then as cute as you like she went and got her blankey pulled it on the floor and has conked out!*


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

awwww, what a busy day she had! 

I love her face, she is really pretty looking! She looks like she has got almond shaped eyes. x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Lovely photo's..i had always thought I would be disappointed with a non shaggy poo but after seeing pics of Lola I have changed my mind..she is lovely and you have the added bonus of less grooming


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks guys! She is very beautiful I have to say. I'm happy with her easy coat and she gets adoring praise constantly from people. A few have actually asked me is she a cockapoo because of her shape, build and size. This has amazed me because people usually think she is an undernourished cocker spaniel. Haha. She is a little pocket poppet. The pics don't capture her toy size very well at all. She is tootie. The trainer at puppy school last night whispered to me that she was the cutest. Hehe made me blush!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

She is absolutely gorgeous! Those eyes! If only your Lola and my Lola lived a bit closer I am sure they would be best friends since they are so close in age too!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Aww the two Lola's. Your Lola.. She is of a smoother coat also?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

She has a real poodle face with those eyes I think..


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

She is just beautiful! I bet she can't wait to get out there again! x


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Well, who knows what my little Lola's coat is doing! I started off thinking she would be a smooth coat pup but now she is tufty but still pretty straight and a mix of baby soft fluff with a courser ridge along her spine and tail..... Seriously, I think she is just making it up as she goes along as far as her coat is concerned! And she moults!! I really have no idea what she will end up like but I guess that is part of the fun!! I love your Lola's coat, so glossy and rich!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Aww they are beauties... Such a surprise. Lola is still very soft and tufts round her legs and bum! Yes super shiny. Lucky girl! I love your Lola... Stunning colour!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awwww....ever cute


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Lola is so pretty Ruth ..... looks like she enjoyed exploring the garden.

Sue x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Love your description 'chocolate smoothie'! She is really gorgeous! x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks guys.. Keep it coming.. Lola loves all this praise!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Lovely Lola, looks like she had a ball in the garden. So clever to find her blanket and go to sleep too


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I love her... Love love love love love... Did I mention I love her!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Lovely pics Ruth, I love Lola's eyes. 

I see you've got it bad..lol...we're all nuts about our Poos on here .


----------



## Cupcakejo (May 21, 2012)

Hi Ruth just seen the pics of Lola, she's gorgeous. She looks a lot like Daisy and your right the smooth coats are a lot easier to manage, I havent had to take her to the groomers yet and she's 11months! Also her coat is quite resilient to mud, on the downside she does moult - but heyho can't have everything!

Jox


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Shes SO beautifull, such stunning eyes , I've never seen a smooth coated poo, - does she shed??


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

She is Lola the lovely for sure!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yep defo a choccy smoothie  ... lovely pics xxx


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Lola is beautiful! And I can't help but notice how green your grass is! Around here, everyones grass is brown and dead lol


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I'd rather have brown dead grass than all this rain!! Haha


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

calli.h said:


> Shes SO beautifull, such stunning eyes , I've never seen a smooth coated poo, - does she shed??


Hiya.. No we are lucky. She isn't shedding too mich. Don't see any hairs unless I brush or bath her!


----------



## Lolasmummy (May 22, 2012)

Beautiful <3


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Lola's mummy. Loved your pics too!


----------



## nnifer (Aug 12, 2012)

What a beautiful pup. I hope the rain stayed off and you got your grass cut. I know how difficult it is when it rains constantly. ;-)


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Nnifer! Yes! Grass got cut by a very lovely person! I'm very appreciative!


----------

